# AE Xenide 25w HID Arrived



## Richie086 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi gang,

This post is more for newer members like myself that may be considering one of the AE HID's for purchase. No doubt most of the experienced members here have seen photos like this 100x already but I hope you all still enjoy them. 

I was so excited to receive my AEX-25 from Mike Seward from (PTS) the other day. Mike and the staff were excellent to deal with and got my CPF account set up immediately so I can make a purchase. 

This is actually my first high quality HID flashlight. I love my modified "Power On Board" spotlights, but the AE is my new favorite and in a class all its own. Especially at only 2 lbs. 6.6 oz, makes it much lighter and easier to carry around.

I received it with the 4800 mAh battery for longer run times because there is no difference in length between the standard 4000 mAh and 4800 mAh batteries. 

From reading specs on this flashlight (personal searchlight), the 4000 offers 2 hours runtime and the 4800 yields about 15 minute longer than that, but my tests showed the 4800 runtime was only 2 hours. Hopefully that will increase a bit after a few cycles. But according to Mike, the main purpose of the 4800 is for cold weather operations where additional power may be needed for initial start-up of the flashlight in very cold temperatures. That does make perfect sense to me and I'm glad to have the extra amps. 

I was also very happy to see the beam was not nearly as cool as I assumed it would be for a 6500k bulb. But the owners manual states the bulb is 6000k + or - 500k. So that explains why the color was warmer than I expected, which was great since I don't like overly cool HID color temps. The AEX-15 and AEX-20 have the cooler 7000k +/- 500k bulbs according to my owners manual.

The hot spot was very white with some red in the surrounding corona. I hope the redish color fades in time, but I can live with it if it doesn't. The spill had a cooler color temp to it as you can see by the ceiling bounce photo below. Bottom line is I'm thrilled with my purchase and thanks to Mike Seward and all of you for helping me make this purchase.










Yes, I'm one of those individuals that can't help but personalize
his things. I came up with the idea of covering the shoulder 
strap rings with neon colored bands after reading DudeMar's
post from 2007 when he purchased his AE Flashlight. He used 
duct tape on the body of his AE flashlight so the rings don't scratch
into the body. 

_BTW...please don't call Mike Seward about ordering the fancy _
_looking case. Yes, I couldn't help but modify that too, so you_
_can't purchase them looking that way._ :tsk:









One thing that always bugged me about looking for a good HID to
purchase was that you really can't tell how large they are from manufacturer's 
photos. Some may actually scare you when you take them out of the box at 
their shear size. This photo shows the AEX-25 next to the Husky 200 lumen 2D 
and at the bottom is the Dorcy 220 lumen flashlight. The AE is 14-1/8" long.








This is obviously a ceiling bouce comparing the color temp to the
Husky 200 lumen 2D LED flashlight from the above photo. Digital
camera was set to F 2.8


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on a great light. I love my Xenide; I think this light has always been underrated/undersold here on CPF. The whold point of the Xenide is you can actually carry it for the 2 hours due to its weight being around the same as a 3D light. I have a POB HID too, but lets see you tote that around for an hour comfortably...


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats...and it only gets brighter from here. Next, 35 watts, then 50, then 75 or 80, then.....?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2009)

That's great Richie! I'm glad that you're happy with it. I know that you took some time when making your pick but it sounds like you made the right one.

Nice pictures too!


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elho (Nov 4, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> This post is more for newer members like myself that may be considering one of the AE HID's for purchase. [...]
> I came up with the idea of covering the shoulder
> strap rings with neon colored bands after reading DudeMar's
> post from 2007 when he purchased his AE Flashlight.


Heh, I also read that thread when I bought my Xenide, about 3 months before you posted this. At that point there were only those old threads about it, so indeed a good idea to have something current about those great lights. :thumbsup:



Richie086 said:


> He used
> duct tape on the body of his AE flashlight so the rings don't scratch
> into the body.


Your solution is definitely nicer. Myself, I kinda sidestepped that problem by getting the AEX-25EP variant, which not only comes with the waterproof 4800mAh battery out of the box, but also features a different strap without any metallic parts and thus nothing to cause scratches in the first place. 

Given the use it has seen so far, that is not really relevant though - some hard impacts left deep scratches behind anyway.  The light itself however proved itself being quite robust at these instances. 



Richie086 said:


> _BTW...please don't call Mike Seward about ordering the fancy _
> _looking case. Yes, I couldn't help but modify that too, so you_
> _can't purchase them looking that way._ :tsk:


The looks of the case was the first thing I wondered about seeing the pictures, but personally, I gotta say I do like the default "stealth" design better. :nana:

What you did not mention about the nice case is, that besides the obvious accessories, it does contain a nifty microfibre cloth with one soft side and one with more grip for cleaning and a little jar of silicon grease. That is a nice touch making the picture of a real quality flashlight complete. :twothumbs


----------



## elho (Nov 4, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Congrats on a great light. I love my Xenide; I think this light has always been underrated/undersold here on CPF.


I would not say it is underrated - even before I decided to get mine, it quickly became quite obvious to me from reading here on CPF, that it would be the best choice among the affordable HIDs. (My focus admittedly being flashlight form-factor only.)
It is probably undersold and definitely underrepresented, yes. There aren't too many threads about it, but you only read positive things in them.

I won't complain about that, but it is also underpriced in comparison, even if it still is a hurdle for a yet to become flashaholic to take. The prices are close to the low end range whereas quality and performance (as in startup-time, hot-restrike ability, waterproofness, not just as in raw output) is clearly mid range, closer to the high end.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2009)

elho said:


> I would not say it is underrated - even before I decided to get mine, it quickly became quite obvious to me from reading here on CPF, that it would be the best choice among the affordable HIDs. (My focus admittedly being flashlight form-factor only.)
> It is probably undersold and definitely underrepresented, yes. There aren't too many threads about it, but you only read positive things in them.




I think the only reason they're not discussed more often is because of the new breed of inexpensive generics, which seem to have reasonably good quality. That said, I'd feel better having the Xenide 25W in my backpack if I was trying to get back to camp at night, than an Oracle or similar model. They're very nice lights.


----------



## Richie086 (Nov 7, 2009)

Patriot said:


> That said, I'd feel better having the Xenide 25W in my backpack if I was trying to get back to camp at night, than an Oracle or similar model. They're very nice lights.


 

Also, the AE 25w doesn't bleed power when not in use for many weeks like these other less expensive lights. The AE is a true work horse and always ready for action. If it was available in 4300k, I'd say it would be the ultimate HID flashlight for the size.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> The AE is a true work horse and always ready for action. If it was available in 4300k, I'd say it would be the ultimate HID flashlight for the size.




I've thought it's been awfully strange that AE, Microfire and Wolf Eyes haven't come around to the 4300K bulbs yet. It seems that they're just big enough that they don't have to bother making changes because a few CPFers know about the advantages of lights bulbs warmer than 6000K+. We can always hope I guess.


----------



## CajunJosh (Nov 8, 2009)

Great light Richie, I loved mine. Gave it to my shift partner as a wedding present and he was like a kid in a candy store. He finds a way to use that thing every night out on patrol.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 8, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Great light Richie, I loved mine. Gave it to my shift partner as a wedding present and he was like a kid in a candy store. He finds a way to use that thing every night out on patrol.




Very kind of you to pass on such a generous gift. I can imagine he was elated. Props to you for passing on "the love." :thumbsup:


----------



## CajunJosh (Nov 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Very kind of you to pass on such a generous gift. I can imagine he was elated. Props to you for passing on "the love." :thumbsup:



You know the funny thing was in spite of the fact that he also has always worked nights he was one of the "you and your lights crowd" every time I would pull something new out. Now he loves to browse all the different vendor sites just to see what is out there.


----------

